# Still need help!!!



## traceytopley300870 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I posted on the new member forum about my aquarium . It was a 2nd hand tank(50 gallons). It came with everything, gravel, plants, driftwood and 3 angel fish and 1 black widow. we cleaned the tank with fresh water only. We rinsed the gravel through with tap water, and put it back in the tank. We half filled the tank with tap water, added the correct amount of Tetra aqua safe and laid the heater down in the water. We attached the filter(which had some of the old tank water in it) and left it for a couple of hours and then re-introduced the fish. we kept topping the tank up till it reached the top adding the tetra safe as we went along. The following morning 1 of the angels had died.We put it down to shock. Later that evening another 1 had died so we added some pH 7.5. the water was lookin really merky. Over the next couple of days everythin looked fine so we ad a trip down to the pet shop and brought 4 platys,6. 3 spot gouramis, 1 male siamese fighting , and 2 sharks. Over the next couple of days we were waking up to 1 dead fish every morning.. Yesterday was the 1st morning that we didnt have a dead fish on the bottom of the tank. About an hour ago I noticed that another platy ad died and my siamese fighting fish was nowhere to be seen. I've moved everything and he's gone?????? I'm totally gobsmacked!!! All of our remaining fish(not many) look fine and are all swimming around quite happily. Please as anyone got any suggestions to what I could do and where are your thoughts as to where Leroy (FIGHTING FISH) as gone. Many thanks in advance, I know its a lengthy question but just wanted to state all of the facts. Thanks again, Trace xx


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your angels may have died from ph shock, which would have meant the ph of the water they were in was off compared to what they are now/were in. Add that to the stress of the move, which is pretty hard on fish, and it can mean disaster.

First thing you need to do is get some good testing supplies to test your water. Your tank is going to go through another cycle, although saving the filter media may reduce it. Of course only if you didn't change all the media/filters that was in it. Most on here will recommend the API master test kit. You'll be able to track ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates as move through each phase of the cycle. You'll also be able to see what ph your water is.

On the ph subject....did you test what the ph was before using the ph 7.5? Murky water usually isn't a symptom of ph problems. Regardless, throw the ph 7.5 in the garbage or see if you can return it. It will only make for unsafe conditions in the tank. What happens is it puts the ph to that value, but usually only temporary because the water shifts back to the previous ph from the buffers in your water. This shifting around can kill fish easily. It is better to try and maintain a stable ph over trying to get it to a certain value.

On buying fish...if you're going to buy, and trust me I understand wanting to stock your tank, try buying 2-3 at a time at the most. 

So...how many fish are currently in your tank?

Read up on the nitrogen cycle and you'll understand more what your tank will go through. I understand wanting to clean the old gravel, but not the best idea as keeping the gravel the way it was would have helped your tank cycle fast.

Try to get at least an ammonia test kit and post back your results.


----------



## traceytopley300870 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thankyou so much for taking the time to read through my lengthy post and replying to it in great depth! there are currently 9 fish in my tank(might only be 8 in the morning I'm definately going to get a testing kit tomorrow and will post my results. Thankyou once again, Trace x


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Since you are having problems and fish are dying, I would do a 25-30% water change. It may help with the issues going on. Testing results may show you need to do one anyway.


----------

